# Share Cover banner



## Joe Blow (16 December 2005)

I have received reports that some users who were clicking on the Share Cover banner were receiving an error rather than being directed to the Share Cover website.

This problem has now been rectified so if you were one of the users encountering this problem please feel free to click through again. Both Share Cover and I would appreciate it.


----------

